# Newbie with DirectTV R15 - How Do I Access The Hard DRive



## wikeith (Dec 20, 2006)

I am a total newbie in the area of taping into the hard drive of my DirectTV DR15 unit so that I can off load programs to my computer.

Any information and/or links would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This question will be better answered on the R15 forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


Spoiler



The R15 isn't a TiVo!!!


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Bottom line is there is no way to do it.

Carl


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Dang it Carl! 

I wanted him to find that out in the other forum.


----------



## petersweston (Nov 2, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> Dang it Carl!
> 
> I wanted him to find that out in the other forum.


Nah The sooner they find out what a POS the 15 is the better     Now call directv and complain about the 15 (THE OP that is)(Origional Poster <Newbie translator for OP>)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

He also already asked over there, and got the same response that the data on the R15 is encrypted and you can't get to it via a PC


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

In case anyone here is interested, this topic follows here.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73794


----------

